# Win7 Partition klonen



## iNsTaBiL (15. Januar 2011)

hallo,

ich möchte mein system auf eine neue festplatte tun, ohne neuinstallation...

es soll also ein bootfähige win7 version auf meine neue hdd.


dafür gibt es ja im inet viel freewareprogramme, welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


ich habe es schon mit xxclone versucht, es läuft aber leider nicht richtig unter win7...

...mit hdclone habe ich es auch schon versucht, aber leider kann ich dort mit der freewareversion keine partitionen clonen, was aber mein ziel ist....

...von der oberfläche ist es aber genau mein ding...gäbe es da eine alternative?

ich freu mich auf eure hilfe,
lg


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2011)

Versuch mal das hier: Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition - Das Produkt.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (15. Januar 2011)

geht leider net, hab 64 bit...

lg


----------



## derP4computer (15. Januar 2011)

Acronis True Image Home: Testversion


----------



## mattinator (15. Januar 2011)

aley123 schrieb:


> geht leider net, hab 64 bit...



Musst halt mal den Links folgen: Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (16. Januar 2011)

bin schon gefolgt, aber iwie wieder auf dem alten link gelandet...

danke für den link, ich werds mal versuchen...

lg


----------



## iNsTaBiL (16. Januar 2011)

hab das ganze jetzt mal mit arcronics versucht, das system ist jetzt auf der neuen partition, wenn ich die alte systemplatte abklemm und ich booten will,
kommt die nachricht "bootmanager fehlt".

muss ich da aus dem alten system irgendne bootdatei rüberkopieren...?!

lg


----------



## mattinator (16. Januar 2011)

Du musst die ganze Platte klonen, nicht nur die Partition. Oder mit dem Windows 7 Reparaturdatenträger den Boot-Record reparieren.


----------



## iNsTaBiL (16. Januar 2011)

mattinator schrieb:


> Du musst die ganze Platte klonen, nicht nur die Partition. Oder mit dem Windows 7 Reparaturdatenträger den Boot-Record reparieren.



ich habe halt die systempartition geklont, das sollte doch dann alles sein?!

der reperaturdatenträger ist die ganz normale win7 installations cd oder?

lg


----------



## iNsTaBiL (16. Januar 2011)

der klon lebt !!! 

hat eigentlich relativ reibungslos mit der win7 dvd geklappt.

ein kleines problemchen hab ich allerdings immer noch und zwar dauert das laden von win7 etwas länger und kurz nachdem der desktop erscheint, hängt sich der pc für 3-5 sec auf.

ist jetzt nicht superschlimm, aber vllt. gibts dafür ne lösung

lg


----------



## m_bayer (16. Januar 2011)

Mal was offenes hier rein schmeiß: CloneZilla  Anleitung: Clonezilla Open-Source Image Backup - Windows 7 Forums   Hab bisher fast alles mit Clonen können, Probleme gabs nur mit Dell eigenen Systool Partitionen.


----------



## tripod (18. Januar 2011)

das clobezilla-tool hatte ich beim umstieg auf einen neuen platte auch ausprobiert, jedoch ohne erfolg. (win7 64bit)

erfolgreich ohne probleme gibt es tools beim festplattenhersteller deiner systemplatte.
war bei mir western digital. die software(im support-bereich zu finden) war dann auch von acronis und wirklich allerfeinst zu bedienen.
beide platten angeschlossen. quell- und ziellaufwerk auswählen und schon geht es los.
am ende wird man noch darauf hingewiesen, dass nun alles erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist
und die jeweilige platte abgestöpselt werden kann.

sry habs zu spät gelesen


----------



## amdintel (19. Januar 2011)

alles unsin /3 
geht ganz einfach  mit Bordmitteln "vorger einen Win Boot CD erstellen "


----------

